# Nolite te bastardes carborundorum, bitches



## jononotbono (Jun 13, 2018)

Ok Bitches,

When I come to VI -C I don't want to read arguments. I don't want to listen to nonsense. I love great music. How about we all get on the same sheet? 

This piece of music is stunning...


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 13, 2018)

If anyone hasn't watched "The Handmaid's Tale" then they should. So powerfu! I love it! Amazing show!..


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 13, 2018)

This is pretty good too...

TRON (Tron is never bad)...


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## jononotbono (Jun 13, 2018)

Cried so much listening to this...

When you all stop crying, over, essentially nothing, how about, you start crying ov.. Never mind... This is pretty great...


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 13, 2018)

Kevin Fortin said:


>




Amazing. Full respect.

Playing fast = Practise
Having a Soul = Born with it

Check this...


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 13, 2018)

And let's put it this way...

If you have never heard 'The Chain' by Fleetwood Mac then its probably time you did here...


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 13, 2018)

jononotbono said:


>




Have a watch and a listen to The Hand Maid's Tale. It's amazing!


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 13, 2018)

Ok, Ok... Let's keep the snobs at bay. How about a bit of acca dacca?


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 13, 2018)

Thank goodness for these two sickos! Unreal!!


----------



## JohnG (Jun 13, 2018)

WARNING: May Contain Images of Alcohol Consumption and Playing the Cello Aggressively


----------



## MChangoM (Jun 13, 2018)

I could listen to this all day:


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 13, 2018)

JohnG said:


> WARNING: May Contain Images of Alcohol Consumption and Playing the Cello Aggressively




PLEASE!!! I NEED a drink! haha

Has anyone got the balls to talk about Prince?


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 13, 2018)

Prince. Let's not go too crazy...



Impossible I know!


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 13, 2018)

Ladies and gentlemen... Sheila E. Talk about a masterclass in percussion


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 13, 2018)

A few Prince fans no doubt


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 13, 2018)

How about this for a hook? (And yes, I own the original on vinyl - One of those rare instances where I love the cover more. Pink is awesome!!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jun 13, 2018)

Finally an interesting thread!


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 13, 2018)

How about this? No Doubt before they went gay? 

"Hella Good" 

God I love this band!


----------



## Jaap (Jun 13, 2018)

This thread needs some Bowie


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 13, 2018)

Jaap said:


> This thread needs some Bowie




Finally. A bit of honesty. Bowie... So much choice...


----------



## Jaap (Jun 13, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> Finally. A bit of honesty. Bowie... So much choice...




Damn, we need a "love" button like Facebook here! Fine choice Jono!

Here another and maybe one of the tracks I love the deepest from him


----------



## heisenberg (Jun 14, 2018)

Pink/Orbit video is amazing.


----------



## Jaap (Jun 14, 2018)

Gonna hijack this thread with one more Bowie. Though he made countless great albums (loving his Berlin period), One Outside still remains my favorite and took a listen again this morning after posting earlier here and stumbled again upon this track! I saw it once live and man, he had that rare gift to be on the stage and look into the crowd and give you the feeling he is looking right at you. On this song he hardly used any lighting, just stood there, sung and just took you with his mesmerising performance and singing.

"Living in the shadow of vanity
A complex fashion for a simple man"


----------



## JohnG (Jun 14, 2018)

One of the most hilarious and awesome solos I've ever seen. Prince takes over at 3'30" and Rules The World:


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 14, 2018)

Bowie was a master at eye ear coordination for his viewers too.
Videos were so direct and appropriate.
Even Let’s Dance where Bowie and an Upright Bass player were playing in a small pub.
I was so busy back then I never really analyzed the era.
But looking back at that time the 80s were just fantastic.

Also Fletwood Macs chain had a fantastic bass sound.
Cant reproduce that live without tons of outboard gear and mics.


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 14, 2018)

JohnG said:


> One of the most hilarious and awesome solos I've ever seen. Prince takes over at 3'30" and Rules The World:




Yeah man! I love this so much. And then throws his Guitar into the clouds! Complete Rock Star haha!!


----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 14, 2018)

<3
Have to rewatch the series eventually. Somehow this opening song stayed with me.


----------



## Jaap (Jun 14, 2018)

MA-Simon said:


> <3
> Have to rewatch the series eventually. Somehow this opening song stayed with me.




Ha, that was a funny experience. I both disliked and liked it! No idea why (on both emotions), but actually a nice experience  and it for sure sticks!


----------



## mc_deli (Jun 24, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> How about this for a hook? (And yes, I own the original on vinyl - One of those rare instances where I love the cover more. Pink is awesome!!



M8 I love this tune. I've sooo ripped off so many parts of this. Saw Beck talk about writing it. Yes, love this.


----------



## toowrongfoo (Jun 26, 2018)

New here, why the language?


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 20, 2018)

mc_deli said:


> M8 I love this tune. I've sooo ripped off so many parts of this. Saw Beck talk about writing it. Yes, love this.



It's just great isn't it. I'm struggling to reply to your reply. It's just great. Beck isn't too shabby as well! haha!


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 20, 2018)

Here's a track that always astonishes me. Why she isn't one of the biggest stars on planet earth bewilders me. Sure, she was big for a few years but her voice! Easily one of the greatest of modern times. That Vox solo!!! "Sweet talking Coated Candy Maaaannnnnnn." I love this...


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 20, 2018)

toowrongfoo said:


> New here, why the language?



There are many people here at VI-C. Spanning the Globe using many variables of language. Welcome to VI-C. Hope you learn as much as I do. I'm Jono. Nice to meet you.


----------



## toowrongfoo (Jul 20, 2018)

I just think it would be great if people were a little closer to beaver clever (as fake as it is) and less like this. We have enough to worry about.

Nice to meet you too.


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 20, 2018)

toowrongfoo said:


> I just think it would be great if people were a little closer to beaver clever (as fake as it is) and less like this. We have enough to worry about.
> 
> Nice to meet you too.



Definitely don't talk to fake people!


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 20, 2018)

Speaking of legends. No one here has mentioned the one and only Billie J...


----------



## D Halgren (Jul 20, 2018)

Jaap said:


> Gonna hijack this thread with one more Bowie. Though he made countless great albums (loving his Berlin period), One Outside still remains my favorite and took a listen again this morning after posting earlier here and stumbled again upon this track! I saw it once live and man, he had that rare gift to be on the stage and look into the crowd and give you the feeling he is looking right at you. On this song he hardly used any lighting, just stood there, sung and just took you with his mesmerising performance and singing.
> 
> "Living in the shadow of vanity
> A complex fashion for a simple man"



I saw him on the Outside tour as well. Reeves killed it!


----------



## DavidY (Jul 21, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> Here's a track that always astonishes me. Why she isn't one of the biggest stars on planet earth bewilders me. Sure, she was big for a few years but her voice! Easily one of the greatest of modern times. That Vox solo!!! "Sweet talking Coated Candy Maaaannnnnnn." I love this...


Not heard that one for a while. 

However I'm now curiously wondering why the Youtube video is over a minute longer than the actual song?


----------



## mc_deli (Jul 22, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> Here's a track that always astonishes me. Why she isn't one of the biggest stars on planet earth bewilders me. Sure, she was big for a few years but her voice! Easily one of the greatest of modern times. That Vox solo!!! "Sweet talking Coated Candy Maaaannnnnnn." I love this...



M8 don't get me on Christina. I am a total nut for the Stripped album. Always on in the car. Have I sang along to the whole album in various states of de-tune in Amazing Slow Downer and studied the riffs? FFS yes! And I am proud of it.


----------

